
Don't Be Fooled by Covid-19 Carpetbaggers - endorphone
https://www.wired.com/story/opinion-dont-be-fooled-by-covid-19-carpetbaggers
======
qqqqquinnnnn
It's weird, halfway through the article the author suddenly had a change of
heart about preventing interested parties from openly discussing their
perspectives on the matter.

Better than the alternative, which is maintaining a strict gatekeeping
mentality, but probably warrants comment?

